# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Альфи Кон: Пять причин перестать говорить ребенку "Молодец!".

## kiara

Хочу порассуждать.
Как вам эта теория?
Что считаете по данному поводу сами? Как поступаете вы?
Итак сама статья (_перевод не профессиональный, материал статьи из интернета в свободном доступе_):
Пройдитесь вдоль детской площадки, зайдите в школу или появитесь на дне рождения ребенка, и вы можете быть абсолютно уверены в том, что неоднократно услышите "Молодец!". Даже совсем малышей, когда они хлопают в ладоши, хвалят ("Молодцы! Хорошо хлопаете"). Многие из нас говорят детям "Молодец!" такое количество раз, что его можно уже считать словом-паразитом.
Много книг и статей написано о том, что нужно быть против насилия и отказаться от наказания, от порки, от изоляции ("тайм-аут"). Иногда даже будут те, кто попросит нас еще раз подумать, прежде чем использовать наклейки и вкусную еду в качестве подкупа. И вы также увидите, как трудно найти тех, кто сможет сказать хоть слово против того, что для приличия зовется позитивным подкреплением.
Чтобы не было недоразумений, давайте сразу решим, что в статье ни в коем случае не ставится под сомнение важность поддержки и одобрения детей, необходимость их любить, обнимать их и помогать им обрести хорошую самооценку. Похвала, однако, это совершенно другая история. Вот почему.
1. Манипуляция детьми.
Предположим, вы хвалите двухлетку за то, что он не проливает суп, или пятилетку за то, что он убирает свои художества. Кто выиграет от этого? Возможно, слово "Молодец!" больше направлено на наше удобство, чем связано с эмоциональными потребностями детей?
Рита Ди'Райс (Rheta DeVries), профессор педагогики в университете Северной Айовы, называет это "подслащенным контролем". Очень похоже. Заметные награды, как и, впрочем, наказания, являются способом сделать так, чтобы дети соответствовали нашим ожиданиям. Эта тактика может быть эффективно для получения конкретного результата (по крайней мере, на время), но она сильно отличается от работы с детьми, (например, привлекая их к разговору о том, что облегчает обязанности в классе ( или в семье), или о том, как другие люди страдают от того, что мы сделали, или от того, что мы не сделали. Последний подход является не только более уважительным, но и с большей вероятностью поможет детям стать думающими людьми.
Причиной того, что похвала может работать в краткосрочной перспективе заключается в том, что дети жаждут нашего одобрения. Но перед нами встает ответственность: не использовать эту зависимость для собственного удобства. "Молодец!" как раз пример того, как эта фраза делает нашу жизнь легче, но при этом мы пользуемся зависимостью своих детей от похвалы. Дети также чувствуют, что это манипуляция, хотя не могут объяснить то, как это работает.
2. Создание "похвальных" наркоманов. 
Конечно же, не всякая похвала рассчитана на то, чтобы контролировать детское поведение. Иногда мы хвалим детей просто потому, что радуемся их поступкам. Впрочем, несмотря на то, что похвала иногда работает, к ней необходимо очень внимательно присмотреться. Вместо того, чтобы укрепить в ребенке чувство собственного достоинства, похвала может сделать его еще более зависимым от нас. Чем больше мы говорим: "Мне нравится, как ты ...", или "Хорошо сделал ...", тем меньше они учатся формировать собственные суждения, и тем больше дети привыкают полагаться только на наши оценки, на наши мнения о том, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо. Все это приводит к односторонней оценке детьми своих слов. Верными будут считаться лишь те, что вызовут у нас улыбку или получат наше одобрение.
Мэри Бадд Роу (Mary Budd Rowe), ученая из Университета Флориды, обнаружила, что студенты, которых хвалили не скупясь их преподаватели, были менее уверены в своих ответах и более склонны к тому, чтобы использовать вопросительную интонацию в своем голосе ("Эм, семь?"). Они, как правило, быстро отступали от своих идей, как только взрослые не соглашались с ними. Они были менее склонны как к упорству в решении сложных задач, так и в том, чтобы поделиться своими идеями с другими студентами.
Короче говоря, "Молодец!" ни в чем не убеждает детей, и в конечном счете, делает их более уязвимыми. Может даже возникнуть порочный круг: чем больше мы будем хвалить, тем больше это будет детям нужно, поэтому мы будем хвалить их ещё больше. Грустно, но некоторые из этих детей вырастут во взрослых, которые также будут нуждаться в том, чтобы кто-нибудь погладил их по головке, и сказал им, что они все сделали правильно. Конечно, мы не хотим такого будущего для своих дочерей и сыновей.
3. Кража детского удовольствия.
Вместе с тем, что может возникнуть зависимость, есть еще одна проблема: ребенок заслуживает право получать удовольствие от собственных достижений, чувствовать гордость за то, что он научился делать. Кроме того, он заслуживает право самостоятельно выбирать, какие чувства испытывать. Ведь каждый раз, как мы произносим "Молодец!", мы говорим ребенку, что он должен считать и как себя чувствовать.
Конечно, бывают случаи, когда наши оценки к месту, и наше управление необходимо (особенно малышам и дошкольникам). Но постоянный поток оценочных суждений не является ни полезным, ни необходимым для детского развития. К сожалению, мы так до конца и не поняли, что "Молодец!" является точно такой же оценкой, как и "Ай-ай-ай, как плохо!". Наиболее характерным признаком позитивного суждения является не то, что оно позитивное, а то, что оно суждение. А люди, в том числе и дети, не любят, когда их судят.
Я нежно люблю моменты, когда у моей дочери что-то получается сделать в первый раз, или она сделала что-то лучше, чем когда-либо делала раньше. Но я стараюсь не поддаваться "безусловному рефлексу", и не говорю "Молодец!", потому что я не хочу уменьшить её радость. Я хочу, чтобы она радовалась вместе со мной, а не смотрела на меня, пытаясь увидеть вынесенный мною вердикт. Я хочу, чтобы она воскликнула "Я сделала это!" (что она часто и делает), вместо того, чтобы неуверенно спрашивать меня "Ну как? Хорошо?".

----------


## kiara

4. Потеря интереса. 
Из "Хорошо нарисовано!" могут получиться дети, которые будут рисовать лишь до тех пор, пока мы будем смотреть (как они рисуют) и хвалить. Как, предупреждает Лилиан Кац, одна из специалисток в области дошкольного образования, "дети будут что-то делать лишь до тех пор, пока мы будем обращать на это внимание." В самом деле, впечатляющий объем научных исследований показал, что чем больше мы будем вознаграждать людей за то, что они делают, тем больше они будут терять интерес к тому, что они должны будут сделать, чтобы получить награду. И сейчас мы говорим не о чтении, рисовании, мышлении и творчестве, сейчас мы говорим о хорошем человеке, и сможет ли мороженое, наклейки или "Молодец!" способствовать его созданию.
Вызывающее беспокойство исследование было проведено Джоан Грусеч в Университете Торонто: меленькие дети, которых часто хвалили за проявления щедрости, как правило, были в повседневной жизни чуть менее щедрыми, чем другие дети. Каждый раз когда они слышали "Молодец, что поменялся" или "Я так горжусь, что ты помогаешь людям", им становилось все менее интересно делиться или помогать. Щедрость стала рассматриваться не как самоценный поступок, а как способ снова добиться внимания взрослого. Она стала средством для достижения цели.
Мотивирует ли похвала детей? Конечно. Она мотивирует детей на то, чтобы получить похвалу. Увы, часто за счет любви к тому действию, которое в итоге и вызвало похвалу.
5. Снижается количество достижений.
"Молодец!" может не только потихоньку разрушать независимость, удовольствие и интерес, оно может также мешать ребенку хорошо выполнять свою работу. Ученые обнаружили, что у детей, которых хвалили за выполнение творческого задания, как правило, происходит затык в выполнении следующего творческого задания. Дети же, которых не хвалили после выполнения первого задания, этих трудностей не испытывали.

Почему же так происходит? Отчасти потому, что создается давление на ребенка "продолжай быть молодцом", которое как раз и мешает выполнению творческой задачи. Следующей причиной становится снижение интереса к тому, что они делают. А также дети перестают идти на риск, обязательный элемент творчества: раз начав думать о том, как бы родители продолжили про них хорошо говорить, они будут и дальше это делать.
Вообще, "Молодец!" - это пережиток направления в психологии, которое сводит всю жизнь человека к видимому и измеряемому поведению. К сожалению, этот подход игнорирует мысли, чувства и ценности, которые лежат в основе поведения. Например, ребенок может поделиться бутербродом с другом по разным причинам: потому что он хочет, чтобы его похвалили, или потому, что он не хочет, чтобы другой ребенок голодал.
Хваля за то, что он поделился, мы игнорируем разнообразие движущих мотивов. Хуже того, это работающий способ когда-нибудь сделать из ребенка, охотника за похвалой.
*
Однажды вы начнете видеть похвалу такой, какая она есть, (и что из-за неё происходит), и если после этого, вы увидите хоть малейшее оценочное ожидание, проклевывающееся у родителей, это произведет на вас такое же впечатление, как и поскребывание ногтями об школьную доску. Вы начнете болеть за ребенка и, чтобы на своей шкуре дать учителям и родителям прочувствовать вкус собственной лести, повернетесь к ним и скажете (таким же сладким голосом), "Молодцы, что похвалили!".
Тем не менее от этой привычки не так то легко избавиться. Прекращение хвалить детей, может показаться непривычным, по крайней мере сначала; может возникнуть мысль, что вы становитесь сухой и чопорной, либо что вы постоянно удерживаете себя от чего-то. Но вскоре до нас доходит: мы начинаем хвалить больше, лишь потому что это у нас есть потребность, в чтобы это говорить, а не потому, что детям это нужно слышать. Всякий раз, когда вы понимаете, что это так, необходимо пересмотреть свои действия.
В чем действительно дети нуждаются, так это в безусловной поддержке и в безусловной любви. Это не просто совсем другое, чем похвала, это противоположность похвале. "Молодец!" - это условие. И мы отказывается от внимания, признания и одобрения ради того, чтобы наши дети прыгали через обруч и стремились делать вещи, приносящие нам удовольствие.
Эта точка зрения, как вы успели заметить, очень отличается от критики, направленной в сторону людей, много и легко раздающих детям одобрения. Их рекомендации состоят в том, чтобы мы стали более скупы на похвалу и требовали от детей, чтобы они её "заслужили". Но реальная проблема не в том, что дети рассчитывают целыми днями получать похвалу за все, что они делают. Проблема в том, что нас провоцируют на то, чтобы мы навешивали ярлыки, управляли детьми с помощью наград, вместо того, чтобы дать им объяснения и помочь развить необходимые навыки и укрепить самооценку.
Так что же является альтернативой? Все зависит от ситуации, но чтобы мы не решили сказать взамен, необходимо предложить что-то связанное с настоящей привязанностью и любовью, именно для ребенка, чем для его дел. Когда безусловная поддержка войдет в нашу жизнь, без "Молодец!" уже можно будет обойтись; а когда её еще нет, "Молодец!" помочь и не сможет. 
Если мы рассчитываем с помощью похвалы за хороший поступок, сделать так, чтобы ребенок перестал вести себя плохо, то мы должны понимать, что вряд ли это будет работать долго. И даже если это сработает, мы реально не сможем определить: это ребенок сейчас "управляет собой", или было бы точнее сказать, что это похвала управляет его поведением. Альтернатива этому - занятия с ребенком , выяснение возможных причин такого поведения. Возможно нам придется пересмотреть собственные требования, а не просто найти способ, как заставить детей слушаться. (Вместо использования слова "Молодец!", которое заставит четырехлетку сидеть тихо на протяжении всего занятия или семейного ужина, возможно следовало бы спросить себя: разумно ли ожидать такого поведения от ребенка). 
Также нам нужно, чтобы дети участвовали в принятии решений. Если ребенок делает что-то, что мешает остальным, то нужно сесть рядом с ним и спросить: "Как ты думаешь, сможем ли мы найти выход из этой сложной ситуации ?". Вероятно, это будет гораздо эффективнее угроз или взяток. Этот способ также поможет ребенку научиться справляться с проблемами и покажет ему, как нам важны его мысли и чувства. Конечно, этот процесс требует времени, таланта и мужества. Когда ребенок ведет себя, согласно нашим ожиданиям, мы бросаем ему: "Молодец!". И оно не содержит ничего, что помогло бы объяснить причину того, что "делай, чтобы" гораздо более популярная стратегия, чем "поработай над".
И что же мы можем сказать ребенку, когда он сделает что-то действительно впечатляющее? Рассмотрим три возможных варианта:
* Мы не скажем ничего. 
Некоторые считают, что хорошее поведение обязательно должно быть "подкреплено", потому что в глубине души они верят, что это могло быть просто удачным стечением обстоятельств. Если в детях изначально заложено зло, тогда да, чтобы стать хорошими, они нуждаются в искусственной причине (а именно, получая словесное вознаграждение). Но если этот цинизм не обоснован, (а многие исследования показывают, что это так), то похвала не так уж и необходима.
* Скажите, что вы видите. Простое, безоценочное высказывание ("Ты сам надел ботинок" или даже "Ты сделал это") покажут ребенку, что вы это заметили. Оно также позволит ему гордиться тем, что он сделал. Также в некоторых случаях имеет смысл более подробно описать увиденное. Если ваш ребенок рисует картину, вы можете дать ему обратную связь (безоценочную) о том, что вы видите: "Какие огромные горы!" "О как ты сегодня много использовал фиолетовой краски!"
Когда ребенок проявит заботу или щедрость, вы можете осторожно обратить его внимание на то, какое впечатление произвели его действия на человека : "Посмотри на лицо Абигейл! Кажется, она очень счастлива, что ты дал ей кусочек своего бутерброда!" Это разительно отличается от похвалы, где акцент ставится на ваших чувствах связанных с этим поступком.
*Говорите меньше, спрашивайте больше. 
Вопросы даже предпочтительнее описания того, что вы видите. Почему бы не спросить у ребенка, что он думает о своем рисунке, вместо того, чтобы самим рассказывать о том, какая часть рисунка вас больше всего впечатлила? Спрашивая "Какая часть рисунка далась труднее всего?" или "Как ты догадался, какого размера нарисовать фут?", вы скорее всего подпитаете его интерес к рисованию. Сказав "Молодец!", как мы выяснили, можно получить прямо противоположный эффект.
Это не значит, что вредны все комплименты, все благодарности, все выражения восторга. Мы должны осознавать, что нами движет, когда мы вкладываем тот или иной смысл в наши слова (искреннее выражение восторга предпочтительнее сильного желания управлять будущим поведением своего ребенка) также хорошо, как и то, какого эффекта мы собираемся достигнуть. Помогают ли наши реакции ребенку в том, чтобы он почувствовал контроль над своей жизнью, или он будет постоянно оглядываться на нас в поисках поддержки? Помогают ли они ему больше радоваться тому знанию, что все что он делает, это именно то, что ему нужно, или превратят его в нечто, что хочет только одного - чтобы его погладили по головке.
Не так важно помнить новую последовательность действий, как важно , хранить в сознании образ того, какими мы хотим видеть своих детей в далеком будущем, и наблюдать за эффектом, которые оказывают наши слова. Плохая новость заключается в том, что использование позитивного подкрепления не так уж и позитивно. Хорошая же новость в том, что вам больше не нужно оценивать своих детей для того, чтобы поощрить их.

----------


## kiara

P.S.
Я сама нахожу эту позицию очень верной. И этот пример из начала текста наблюдаю в 80% . Единственное, что я добавлю от себя - на мой взгляд, родителям всегда нужно не бояться проявлять свои чувства к детям. Те из них, кто не привык много-часто сам к проявлениям любви и по отношению к своим детям не проявляет эмоции и чувства ярко, могут просто увидеть в статье холодный безэмоциональный подход роботов. На самом деле, я думаю, автор и в мыслях такое не держал. Тут и "трудности перевода" сказываются, и именно такая вот особенность восприятия у родителей. Кстати - лишний повод почувствовать, все ли хорошо с привязанностью в семье.
Частенько грешу этим вот "молодец", сейчас стараюсь совсем отойти - наблюдаю у Ку явное изменение, ему много больше нравится мой живой и яркий интересе, чем дежурное " молодечик") Он воспринимает безоценочную похвалу как приглашение к диалогу - что собственно и нужно!
Пару лет назад, я уже имела устный вариант обсуждения данной практики, не нашла понимания и поддержки. Интересно - как оно в обществе сейчас?
В общем, мне показался данный текст чрезвычайно полезным во всех отношениях.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я заметила, что часто говорю "молодец", чтобы отмахнуться, не вникать. Т.е. пришел ребенок, говорит: "я слепил динозавра", я фоново практически на автомате: "молодец" и дальше  я своим делом, сын уходит по своим делам. А если даже просто повторить то, что сказал он: "Ты слепил динозавра", то он начинает дальше рассуждать про этого динозавра, рассказывать какой он, что он сейчас делать будет и т.п.
Вообще тема крайне острая. Я думаю, что это ожидание похвалы оно сидит в нас глубоко. Часто делаешь что-то не ради самого процесса, а ради того чтобы получить признание. Из этой же оперы выполнение какого-то дела на людях лучше, чем если бы ты делал его наедине с собой. Вот это прибирание дома к приходу гостей более тщательно, чем когда для себя.
Как в ребенке поддержать радость от процесса, от деятельности ради самого процесса и деятельности??? Возможно ли это вообще, если везде система "похвалюшек". В центре детском, куда мы на занятия ходим, они так и называются "похвалюшки", они в виде наклеек выдаются, а в школе оценки - это то же самое. Еще мы тут на спорт ходим и там тренер, ясное дело, говорит молодцами всех называет. Но это еще ничего, там мамы другие еще проталкивают мысль, что деткам надо завести тетрадочки, чтобы звездочки клеить тем, кто лучше занимался.
Вспоминается, что моя мама рассказывала, как она маленькой пошла в группу по плаванию и там тренер после занятия всех выставляла по порядку по принципу, кто лучше занимался. Прям с первого занятия начала так их выставлять. Плавать они еще не научились, она их выставляла так. И три занятия подряд мама моя стояла последней, ее это так угнетало и унизило, что на четвертое занятие она не пошла и так и не научилась плавать, желание было отбито напрочь. 
Как вот эту энергию дерзновения в ребенке не прибить повсеместной оценком "молодец - немолодец".... Охохохо

----------

